# My Track Build



## dpopham (Sep 7, 2006)

First, An introduction. I saw a slot track setup at a christmas display in Bass Pro Shop while shopping with my 4 year old grandson. He had a fit to play with it, so it got me thinking and looking. Amazing that slot car set are very hard to find locally. So naturally I go online searching and come across this tread and some others. I was awestuck by the routed tracks, and being a former woodworking hobbist, I have the tools and ability to do it, so I did. It's not perfect, but I'm having a blast building it. The gravy is actually getting to run on a track I build from scratch! BTW, I did find a SCX compact set at Target and for now, that's what the boy runs.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

It doesn't have to be perfect as long as it is fun. Nice simple design to get your feet wet (although, it is best not to play with electric cars while you have wet feet).

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nifty! ...I dig the ole "Paperclip" double oval.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool track.what scale cars?


----------



## dpopham (Sep 7, 2006)

Running 1:43 SCX at the moment. That's all i could find locally. I do not have a hobbyshop in my town.  Lane spacing is 3", so not sure if I could fit 1:32's. I mainly just wanted to see if I could do it:thumbsup:


----------

